# 300zx running issue



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

So my 300zx when it starts runs rough. The lights will pulsate and a shop told me the car isn't grounded. In this video at about 1:46 as I let the car run, there is a hole in the firewall by the battery where they said a wire needs to go from there to the negative cable. Also, after it runs a bit, the car will start to slow down. The idle decreases like its running out of juice but if you rev it up it goes back up and continues to run for a few seconds. This is after its run for about a minute. That is also in my video.


----------

